# Some of my first photos!



## FITBMX

I got a Canon Rebel T3i for Christmas, it's my first camera and it has been a lot of fun!:mrgreen:
Here are a few of my better photos, what do you think?


----------



## FITBMX

I can't get it to upload any more?


----------



## limr

FITBMX said:


> I can't get it to upload any more?



They're very large files. Try resizing.

The pano is quite nice, though I wonder what kind of processing you did with this. The blue feels a bit extreme to me. The composition and focus on the deer are also good, but overall, the image seems a bit too dark.


----------



## FITBMX

limr said:


> FITBMX said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't get it to upload any more?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're very large files. Try resizing.
> 
> The pano is quite nice, though I wonder what kind of processing you did with this. The blue feels a bit extreme to me. The composition and focus on the deer are also good, but overall, the image seems a bit too dark.
Click to expand...


I will try resizing them in the morning, thanks!
I will look up what I did to them in Light Room, I forget!


----------



## minicoop1985

I agree about the deer. It's definitely too dark, but it's good other than that. I can't see the pano on my laptop (screen's too small and doesn't open right I think), so there's nothing I can add there, but yeah.


----------



## W.Fovall

those are definitely photographs...


----------



## shaylou

W.Fovall said:


> those are definitely photographs...



That's not helpful or very nice.


----------



## FITBMX

I work a lot! So I have only had time go out and spend a good amount of time taking photos four times, so if you are going to say something make it something to help me improve! That's why I joined this forum!!!


----------



## Designer

The cloud panorama is quite nice.

The deer shot is too dark because your settings did not allow for proper exposure.  The EXIF tells me that your ISO was set to 100, which is probably the default setting.  This can be boosted for shooting in low light situations.  The shutter speed was 1/1000 of a second, which is probably where you want it for shooting wildlife, but you might be able to go as slow as 1/300 of a second (since you are hand-holding at a focal length of 255mm).  However at 1/300 you might get blur caused by either the animals moving or the camera moving, or a little of both.  Keeping the shutter speed up to 1/1000, you need to increase the ISO to where your in-camera meter tells you that there is enough light.  Good frame, BTW.


----------



## W.Fovall

shaylou said:


> W.Fovall said:
> 
> 
> 
> those are definitely photographs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not helpful or very nice.
Click to expand...


how is that not very nice....


----------



## astroNikon

In Lightroom when you Export, scroll down to see all the options.
You can set the Quality, or File (maximum) size.
For TPF, I think, you want less than 2MB.  but just make them under 1mb so that uploads don't take too long.


----------



## robbins.photo

FITBMX said:


> I got a Canon Rebel T3i for Christmas, it's my first camera and it has been a lot of fun!:mrgreen:
> Here are a few of my better photos, what do you think?



Ok, well I'll speak to the deer photo since I shoot a lot of critters myself so it's an arena in which I have some experience. On the upside both the deer are looking at you and that makes for a much better photo. On the downside the picture is underexposed - it's too dark to really make out much detail. I would also recommend cropping this a bit differently, maybe less space above the deer and enlarging it so that the deer in the back is in the "thirds". A quick websearch on the "rule of thirds" should give you a pretty good idea what I mean by that.

All in all I'd say your off to a pretty good start, I'd recommend you do some research on composition and the rule of thirds, and also some reading on the exposure triangle - ISO, Shutter Speed and Aperture so you can get a proper exposure.

Hope that helps!

Oh, one other quick thought, I'd recommend you setup an account somewhere like Flickr, you can upload your images there and then just paste the "BBCode" here in the message base so your images are linked and they can be viewed full size.


----------



## limr

W.Fovall said:


> shaylou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W.Fovall said:
> 
> 
> 
> those are definitely photographs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not helpful or very nice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how is that not very nice....
Click to expand...


Because it's the kind of thing that you say when you think something is crappy and can't think of a single nice thing to say about it. It's condescending. 

If you don't like the pictures, that's fine, but if you're going to bother posting, perhaps it would be more useful - and nicer - to explain why you don't like it so the OP can get some useful information out of it.


----------



## baturn

I'm going against the general opinion about the deer photo being underexposed or too dark. I like it as is. It looks like it was taken at dusk, lit only by the remaining light in the western sky, or perhaps by a rising moon. My humble opinion.


----------



## Designer

I dunno, I think the original is too dark.  Here is a really quick edit:


----------



## limr

^^ Much better. I don't mind an overall dark picture, but there should be enough light to make out the subject without squinting  Here, there's clearly some light falling on the deer from the right side of the frame and that at least should show up and help distinguish the deer from the background.

Look at the first picture on this page: Izlo?ba: Joco ?nidar?i? ? I feel Slovenia | Fotografija.hr


----------



## FITBMX

The photo was quite bright I darkened it in Light Room, I don't know why I always go for the darker side of things. So this input is great! I will make some changes tonight and post them!


----------



## W.Fovall

limr said:


> W.Fovall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaylou said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not helpful or very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how is that not very nice....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because it's the kind of thing that you say when you think something is crappy and can't think of a single nice thing to say about it. It's condescending.
> 
> If you don't like the pictures, that's fine, but if you're going to bother posting, perhaps it would be more useful - and nicer - to explain why you don't like it so the OP can get some useful information out of it.
Click to expand...


who said i didn't like it.... ??


----------



## limr

W.Fovall said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W.Fovall said:
> 
> 
> 
> how is that not very nice....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it's the kind of thing that you say when you think something is crappy and can't think of a single nice thing to say about it. It's condescending.
> 
> If you don't like the pictures, that's fine, but if you're going to bother posting, perhaps it would be more useful - and nicer - to explain why you don't like it so the OP can get some useful information out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> who said i didn't like it.... ??
Click to expand...


And therein lies the issue. You didn't type out the words, "I don't like them" but you did use a phrase that, though social convention, often functionally implies the same thing. It's ambiguous. Useful feedback shouldn't be ambiguous.


----------



## Civchic

I was going to agree with baturn, and then I saw Designer's edit and really really liked it that way.

If the original photo was much brighter, though, try to back off on your darkening things.  Don't lose too much detail.  For wildlife you want to be able to see fur, whiskers, feet, etc. if you can.

But I liked the angle of the light a lot.


----------



## W.Fovall

limr said:


> W.Fovall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because it's the kind of thing that you say when you think something is crappy and can't think of a single nice thing to say about it. It's condescending.
> 
> If you don't like the pictures, that's fine, but if you're going to bother posting, perhaps it would be more useful - and nicer - to explain why you don't like it so the OP can get some useful information out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who said i didn't like it.... ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And therein lies the issue. You didn't type out the words, "I don't like them" but you did use a phrase that, though social convention, often functionally implies the same thing. It's ambiguous. Useful feedback shouldn't be ambiguous.
Click to expand...


the OP didn't ask for anyones opinion.. The phrase is neutral, your negative persona make you read it as negative... [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## FITBMX

I went over it again, how is it now?


----------



## limr

W.Fovall said:


> *the OP didn't ask for anyones opinion..* The phrase is neutral, your negative persona make you read it as negative...



No?



FITBMX said:


> I got a Canon Rebel T3i for Christmas, it's my first camera and it has been a lot of fun!:mrgreen:
> Here are a few of my better photos, *what do you think?*


----------



## limr

FITBMX said:


> I went over it again, how is it now?
> 
> 
> View attachment 73799



That looks nice, though perhaps Designer's edit had a touch more contrast to bring out the light that's falling on the deer? 

I personally prefer the wider crop - I like that sort of ombre effect on the top of the frame - but this one looks good too. And really, these are all fairly minor tweaks. The important things in the photo are already there - good eye contact, sharp focus, composition...well done


----------



## FITBMX

Here are some of my other photos, tell me what you think of them I love the input!

1 Red tailed hawk


2 Red tailed hawk


3 Zoo


4 Zoo


----------



## Designer

FITBMX said:


> I went over it again, how is it now?
> 
> 
> View attachment 73799



Still looks dark to me.  Maybe your display is showing way too bright.  Compare with somebody else's display.


----------



## FITBMX

Hows this?


----------



## limr

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## limr

As for the new ones you posted, same as in the Kansas thread, there's definitely a strong blue in all of them, and they are again a bit dark. What was your white balance set at when you shot these? Someone also suggested your monitor might need calibrating.

Based on what you've posted in this thread and the other one, I'd say that your focus and compositions are strong, but the exposures and white balance need work.


----------



## SCraig

Are you by chance using a laptop computer to edit on?  Perhaps one with the brightness turned way up?  All of these photographs are very, very, VERY dark.  They also have an overall heavy blue tint as well as a very heavy vignette.  If that's the way you want them that's fine, they are your photos.  But others are just going to see them as dark and blue and heavily vignetted.


----------



## W.Fovall

use this image i took at the zoo to calibrate your screen...


----------



## FITBMX

Your zoo photo, looks great. So I think it's me!ale:

As for the photos being to blue, that's me to. I have problem letting go of that nob in Light Room. I will change it and repost.

P.S.
I am lightly color blind, and blue has always stood out well for me.


----------



## W.Fovall

FITBMX said:


> Your zoo photo, looks great. So I think it's me!ale:
> 
> As for the photos being to blue, that's me to. I have problem letting go of that nob in Light Room. I will change it and repost.
> 
> P.S.
> I am lightly color blind, and blue has always stood out well for me.



ask your eye doctor, you can get colored lenses to fix your eyes


----------



## The_Traveler

You will get better and more useful help if you do two things:

1) Change your profile to allow editing.
2) Learn to export from LR so that your pictures will fit on a standard screen - max 900 high and 1200 wide approx. max file around 500 kb will give you all the size and resolution you need.


----------



## FITBMX

The_Traveler said:


> You will get better and more useful help if you do two things:
> 
> 1) Change your profile to allow editing.
> 2) Learn to export from LR so that your pictures will fit on a standard screen - max 900 high and 1200 wide approx. max file around 500 kb will give you all the size and resolution you need.



Will do!


----------



## The_Traveler

The deer shot was taken at 7:13 PM in Kansas and sundown in April should be an hour or so later so these pictures are very, very dark

The hump in the histogram should be much more to the center.
They also have a decided blue tint.
You need to start back when they come out of the camera and work out the issu so you get a correctly exposed initial image.

Scott asked if you are editing on a laptop, well known for over-brightness and color casts.


----------



## FITBMX

Is this better? or is it still to blue?


----------



## FITBMX

I forgot to answer that. No I edit on a desk top. 

How should the histogram look/be?


----------



## W.Fovall

dont vignette your first photos.... concentrate on image quality 1st


----------



## The_Traveler

here are a couple - and your sky is waaaaaay blue and dark


----------



## FITBMX

One of these times I'm going to nail it!


----------



## The_Traveler

I suggest that you quit with these for now.
It is hard to diagnose a color problem when you are shooting a little bird on a blue sky.

Go out at the end of the day when the sun is semi-low in the sky, take a picture with a lot of content and variety and adjust the exposure so that the hump in histogram on the back of your camera is sort of in the center.

Post that, without editing just resizing to 1200 wide.


----------



## FITBMX

Will do! Thank you so much for your help and time!!!:hail::hail::hail:


----------



## Designer

I hope you still have the originals of these photographs.  You can post one or two of those later examples for someone to get the blue tint out and show it without a vignette.  Let's work on that aspect of your photography first.  By posting the originals straight out of the camera (SOOC) we can see if the exposure is within reasonable bounds and your white balance (WB) is also close to normal.


----------



## FITBMX

Designer said:


> I hope you still have the originals of these photographs.  You can post one or two of those later examples for someone to get the blue tint out and show it without a vignette.  Let's work on that aspect of your photography first.  By posting the originals straight out of the camera (SOOC) we can see if the exposure is within reasonable bounds and your white balance (WB) is also close to normal.



Bad news on the, 6 folders of original raw photos are missing! I did not delete them and I have no idea what happened!

But I do have the deer photo, so fire away!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Designer

FITBMX said:


> Bad news on the, 6 folders of original raw photos are missing! I did not delete them and I have no idea what happened!



I already took a shot at it, so I'll let somebody else take a turn.

Meanwhile; those RAW files are probably somewhere.  Some of the editing wizards on here can work with the JPEG files.  The end result won't be ideal, but just see what they can do.


----------



## Designer

It's difficult for me to work on such a small file.

I'm certainly not skilled at editing, but I did this much:


----------



## TheNevadanStig

Everything is way, WAY too dark. And the vignette is way to strong. When you do a wildlife shot, it's all bout the details. Present the shot so someone looking at the picture will feel like they are right next to the animal themselves. On a hawk, you want to see each feather, the color of the eye, the sharp talons.


----------



## W.Fovall

like this one ... feel like there gunna attack at any moment...


----------



## runnah

Ditch the color.


p.s. I still have my Fit Foster frame from back in the day.


----------



## FITBMX

runnah said:


> Ditch the color.
> View attachment 73907
> 
> p.s. I still have my Fit Foster frame from back in the day.



First things first........Brian Foster is the best rider to ever hit the planet, he doesn't ride he floats!!!!:hail::hail::hail::hail:



As for the photo. I never thought of going black&white, it looks rather good!


----------



## runnah

Foster is the man. Those dirt guys have style for miles. I've been meaning to get the old bike up and running.

Yeah often when I have images where the color is just beyond fixing I will dump it for BW.


----------



## FITBMX

I got this in raw, but it's 16.66MB noway it will upload!


----------



## JPI

W.Fovall said:


> use this image i took at the zoo to calibrate your screen...



I think I have the same look on my face when I look out my office window


----------



## Designer

FITBMX said:


> I got this in raw, but it's 16.66MB noway it will upload!



Oh, that's o.k., this website doesn't upload RAW files anyway.  Post the RAW file on some file sharing website, and *send a link* to whoever wants it via private mail (PM) located on the username.  That person can then go download it.


----------



## W.Fovall

JPI said:


> W.Fovall said:
> 
> 
> 
> use this image i took at the zoo to calibrate your screen...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have the same look on my face when I look out my office window
Click to expand...


he sat there for a long time... was hoping he would move back so i could get a shot without the fence...


----------



## FITBMX

Designer said:


> FITBMX said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got this in raw, but it's 16.66MB noway it will upload!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, that's o.k., this website doesn't upload RAW files anyway.  Post the RAW file on some file sharing website, and *send a link* to whoever wants it via private mail (PM) located on the username.  That person can then go download it.
Click to expand...


Good idea!


----------



## FITBMX

I got the raw deer photo uploaded the Dropbox, so anyone who wants to give it a shot post and tell me, and I will PM you a link! I would love to see what you all can do, with my photo!


----------



## JPI

W.Fovall said:


> JPI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W.Fovall said:
> 
> 
> 
> use this image i took at the zoo to calibrate your screen...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have the same look on my face when I look out my office window
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he sat there for a long time... was hoping he would move back so i could get a shot without the fence...
Click to expand...


That image, with all it's elements is powerful, ( maybe unintended but, none the less  ); Removing the fence would have knocked down the impact. One look at those eyes and you know he's dreaming of what if's and jungles.


----------



## shaylou

limr said:


> W.Fovall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaylou said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not helpful or very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how is that not very nice....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because it's the kind of thing that you say when you think something is crappy and can't think of a single nice thing to say about it. It's condescending.
> 
> If you don't like the pictures, that's fine, but if you're going to bother posting, perhaps it would be more useful - and nicer - to explain why you don't like it so the OP can get some useful information out of it.
Click to expand...


Thanks for saving me the trouble. He knows damn good and well why. Remarks like that bring down the quality of the forum.


----------



## shaylou

Designer said:


> I dunno, I think the original is too dark.  Here is a really quick edit:
> 
> View attachment 73786



I think that is much better.


----------



## W.Fovall

shaylou said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W.Fovall said:
> 
> 
> 
> how is that not very nice....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it's the kind of thing that you say when you think something is crappy and can't think of a single nice thing to say about it. It's condescending.
> 
> If you don't like the pictures, that's fine, but if you're going to bother posting, perhaps it would be more useful - and nicer - to explain why you don't like it so the OP can get some useful information out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for saving me the trouble. He knows damn good and well why. Remarks like that bring down the quality of the forum.
Click to expand...


you people making a big deal about crap is what brings everything down... douche


----------



## twohearted

W.Fovall said:


> shaylou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because it's the kind of thing that you say when you think something is crappy and can't think of a single nice thing to say about it. It's condescending.
> 
> If you don't like the pictures, that's fine, but if you're going to bother posting, perhaps it would be more useful - and nicer - to explain why you don't like it so the OP can get some useful information out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for saving me the trouble. He knows damn good and well why. Remarks like that bring down the quality of the forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you people making a big deal about crap is what brings everything down... douche
Click to expand...


I have to agree with shaylou and limr: you may not have meant for your comment to sound condescending, but it  did. The OP and two other members--three including me--have now pointed  this out. We can't all be nuts.  If it was meant to somehow be helpful, maybe you could clarify  what you were trying to say for us. If it wasn't, then--once again--why  bother posting it? Your posting of your zoo photo to help the OP calibrate his screen-- that's the kind of thing that is helpful. (I like that shot very much, by the way.)

Vulgar language and name-calling _definitely _bring down the quality of the forum.


----------



## FITBMX

All though this is fun!:er:

If you want to put your monkey were your mouth is, I will PM you the raw file, and you can edit it!


----------



## W.Fovall

to be honest, no mater what you do to this image in post its going to be noisy and washed out.. you can really only adjust a couple of stops exposure, the image is way to dark and should be just left as you have it.. the trick is to get it 99% perfect in the camera and just use post to do fine tuning.. the image I posted has only had the shadows put up 1 stop just to give better texture on the dark hair because the small shot of sunlight coming through kinda threw off the meter. 





FITBMX said:


> All though this is fun!:er:
> 
> If you want to put your monkey were your mouth is, I will PM you the raw file, and you can edit it!


----------



## tirediron

W.Fovall said:


> twohearted said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W.Fovall said:
> 
> 
> 
> you people making a big deal about crap is what brings everything down... douche
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to agree with shaylou and limr: you may not have meant for your comment to sound condescending, but it  did. The OP and two other members--three including me--have now pointed  this out. We can't all be nuts.  If it was meant to somehow be helpful, maybe you could clarify  what you were trying to say for us. If it wasn't, then--once again--why  bother posting it? Your posting of your zoo photo to help the OP calibrate his screen-- that's the kind of thing that is helpful. (I like that shot very much, by the way.)
> 
> Vulgar language and name-calling _definitely _bring down the quality of the forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so bringing up the same point over and over after its been long dead and you see that i was offering good advice after that you continue to bring up old crap and be a  .. [emoji90]
Click to expand...

ENOUGH!


----------



## Civchic

runnah said:


> Foster is the man. Those dirt guys have style for miles. I've been meaning to get the old bike up and running.
> 
> Yeah often when I have images where the color is just beyond fixing I will dump it for BW.



This is the best advice I've received here, not sure if my original was from runnah or someone else, but it often saves an otherwise good photo with terrible colour.


----------



## The_Traveler

*The following is sincere and non-hostile but true as I see it
*
If the exposure of the picture is crap to start with, unless it has some other redeeming value, stop screwing with it, dump it.

You aren't learning anything useful here except trying to make a hopeless picture look a bit better.

Go back to square one, learn to actually take well exposed pictures and then start trying to take good pictures.

The camera, if working well and treated reasonably will do 95% of the work.
Clearly you have screwed up the 5% you were entrusted with; learn what you are doing wrong and stop wasting time on the throways that should be in the waste bin


----------



## shaylou

W.Fovall said:


> shaylou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because it's the kind of thing that you say when you think something is crappy and can't think of a single nice thing to say about it. It's condescending.
> 
> If you don't like the pictures, that's fine, but if you're going to bother posting, perhaps it would be more useful - and nicer - to explain why you don't like it so the OP can get some useful information out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for saving me the trouble. He knows damn good and well why. Remarks like that bring down the quality of the forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you people making a big deal about crap is what brings everything down... douche
Click to expand...


Name calling? Wow.


----------



## W.Fovall

shaylou said:


> W.Fovall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaylou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for saving me the trouble. He knows damn good and well why. Remarks like that bring down the quality of the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you people making a big deal about crap is what brings everything down... douche
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Name calling? Wow.
Click to expand...


keeping it going.. wow


----------



## coastalconn

OK, let's turn this thread around.  Gallagher came here looking for help and this thread seems to have taken a nose dive.  I would rather offer help and perhaps in the future it can help others out as well.  As light is fading, it is important to remember your camera needs either a slower shutter speed, higher ISO, or larger aperture.  So in this case I believe the lens was already opened up.  The next choice would be to lower the shutter speed.  Since the deer were somewhat stationary I would have shot closer to 1/200th-1/250th some may go lower, but I find that is a decent speed to stop motion blur in this situation.  This picture was about 2.5 stops underexposed.  Going from 1/1000 to 1/250th would have given 2 stops.  The next option at the risk of more noise and less Dynamic range is to raise your ISO.  This was shot at ISO 100 which in my humble opinion is a little low with fading light.  It obviously depends on your camera and what noise level you are comfortable with.  I personally use Auto-ISO most of the time which gives the camera a set parameter to work in...

To the OP is your camera set for Auto White Balance or have you accidentally changed the setting?

I gave the deer a go with processing.  I raised the exposure by 2.5.  This resulted in obvious noise from the underexposure.  I masked the deer and used a background noise reduction.  I also got rid of some CA.  I then selected the deer and used a little localized NR and sharpening. The white balance seemed way off on the cool side...  It was a tough shot to fix so I did what I could.  Yes obviously it would have been better to get it right in camera, but I had the same thing happen to me with an Eagle when I was starting out and if it wasn't with the kind help of others, I don't know if I would have the knowledge I have now..  

Anyways..


----------



## limr

Wow, that edit looks fantastic.


----------



## Designer

limr said:


> Wow, that edit looks fantastic.



Yes, costalconn came through!  Excellent edit!


----------



## FITBMX

I finally got time to check the white balance of my camera yesterday (I've been swamp lately), and some how it was set on indoor incandescent lighting! I don't know if I did this some how by mistake or what. But I have been reading about using a coffee filter to set white balance, so I'm going to try that!

You did a great job editing, thank you!!!


----------



## W.Fovall

FITBMX said:


> I finally got time to check the white balance of my camera yesterday (I've been swamp lately), and some how it was set on indoor incandescent lighting! I don't know if I did this some how by mistake or what. But I have been reading about using a coffee filter to set white balance, so I'm going to try that!
> 
> You did a great job editing, thank you!!!



if you shoot raw you can just leave it on auto and wont ever have to worry about it..


----------



## FITBMX

W.Fovall said:


> FITBMX said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got time to check the white balance of my camera yesterday (I've been swamp lately), and some how it was set on indoor incandescent lighting! I don't know if I did this some how by mistake or what. But I have been reading about using a coffee filter to set white balance, so I'm going to try that!
> 
> You did a great job editing, thank you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you shoot raw you can just leave it on auto and wont ever have to worry about it..
Click to expand...


Really? I didn't know that. I always shoot in Raw!


----------



## W.Fovall

FITBMX said:


> W.Fovall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FITBMX said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got time to check the white balance of my camera yesterday (I've been swamp lately), and some how it was set on indoor incandescent lighting! I don't know if I did this some how by mistake or what. But I have been reading about using a coffee filter to set white balance, so I'm going to try that!
> 
> You did a great job editing, thank you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you shoot raw you can just leave it on auto and wont ever have to worry about it..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? I didn't know that. I always shoot in Raw!
Click to expand...


You only really need to set it if your in jpeg because it's really hard to change later, but if you set your white balance and then move 20 feet it's going to be different and you will have to set it again. so it comes in handy if you're in a studio shooting a lot of pictures so you don't have to do it later.


----------



## FITBMX

W.Fovall said:


> FITBMX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W.Fovall said:
> 
> 
> 
> if you shoot raw you can just leave it on auto and wont ever have to worry about it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I didn't know that. I always shoot in Raw!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You only really need to set it if your in jpeg because it's really hard to change later, but if you set your white balance and then move 20 feet it's going to be different and you will have to set it again. so it comes in handy if you're in a studio shooting a lot of pictures so you don't have to do it later.
Click to expand...


I didn't know this, thanks!


----------



## W.Fovall

FITBMX said:


> W.Fovall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FITBMX said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I didn't know that. I always shoot in Raw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You only really need to set it if your in jpeg because it's really hard to change later, but if you set your white balance and then move 20 feet it's going to be different and you will have to set it again. so it comes in handy if you're in a studio shooting a lot of pictures so you don't have to do it later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't know this, thanks!
Click to expand...


or for example if your in a inclosed gym with constant lighting shooting the kids game you can set it on custom because the light will generally stay the same color if your just sitting in one spot.


----------



## FITBMX

W.Fovall said:


> FITBMX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W.Fovall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You only really need to set it if your in jpeg because it's really hard to change later, but if you set your white balance and then move 20 feet it's going to be different and you will have to set it again. so it comes in handy if you're in a studio shooting a lot of pictures so you don't have to do it later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know this, thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> or for example if your in a inclosed gym with constant lighting shooting the kids game you can set it on custom because the light will generally stay the same color if your just sitting in one spot.
Click to expand...


Thanks!


----------



## shaylou

FITBMX said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ditch the color.
> View attachment 73907
> 
> p.s. I still have my Fit Foster frame from back in the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First things first........Brian Foster is the best rider to ever hit the planet, he doesn't ride he floats!!!!:hail::hail::hail::hail:
> 
> 
> 
> As for the photo. I never thought of going black&white, it looks rather good!
Click to expand...


Black and white hides flaws. It's great for studying composition but that's not what your doing here (I think). Stick to the color if you want to understand exposure


----------



## FITBMX

I have been working on it a lot!


----------

